# If Pokémon were Real



## Eeveelution (Apr 5, 2010)

*If Pokémon were Real*

I know you've already thought of this question, but think of how Pokémon would really affect the real world. Life probably wouldn't be like it is in the games or anime. We'd probably be scared of the bigger Pokémon, there would be huge religions honoring Arceus, Ho-Oh, and Mew (Ho-Oh is included because it revived Suicune, Raikou, and Entei), and some crazy scientists would definitely try to create real Pokémorphs. In fact, governments would probably fund the creation of Pokémorphs to use as weapons, and during wars we'd use Pokémon instead of weapons.

Some things I think would happen:

Lots of experiments involving Pokémon and humans
Towns being destroyed by Pokémon
More kids killed by "pets"
Overall, a lot more death and injuries
Battles would be more dangerous to human trainers
Some people probably wouldn't even try to keep Pokémon because they'd be afraid
We'd probably still have Contests to replace dog shows and stuff
We'd finally know which Pokémon tastes the best
New allergies
Some idiot would try to steal an egg from a mother Pokémon
Only 5-25% of the human population would be able to train Pokémon like trainers
More wars
Scarier fossils
Instead of excitement at new Pokémon, fear
No one in their right mind would leave their houses at night

...You know, this would actually make a pretty good story. Anyways, that aside, any other ideas about what it would be like?


----------



## Lili (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

I like how you included 'new allergies'. I never thought of that before, but it makes total sense - a Combee's pollen, Gloom's different powders, etc.


----------



## ZuZu (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

What happened to _love?_
I would get Pokemon and love them... and battle!
But yeah, new allergies, new wars but I would go out at night to catch a Noctowl. I ran into a Noctowl once and it was bedtime before I could even save so I STILL don't have it... DX


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

If Pokemon were real the world would be magical and brilliant )<


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

And there wouldn't be much pollution because of the free flying and ekeltricity.


----------



## brandman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

When I imagine pokemon, I don't see them in our time period, but pretty close. I see them more in a pseudo-futuristic world where peace is there but relationships with different countries could still spark up a war. I also see pokemon in war alot but not replacing weapon's, aiding soldiers greatly as to much where a war in the sky could be caused with pidgeotto's would be flying and possibly turrets mounted on their backs, somewhat like a piercing. Tank's though I could see being almost completely replaced with Venasaurs. 

Overall, alot of deaths.

But I do see it very close as how the games show the world. This would be caused by gradual transformation of the world for pokemon. Of course, an inventor must have created a device that captures an item and shrinks it to fit within the device, which would then evolve into the common term, a pokeball.

Pokemorphs would happen to an extent. Human body shape I doubt would change vastly. See, I could easily see someone create a cloned human whose DNA was injected with Ditto's and would go off in a killing spree, quite like in terminator 2, or, someone who wanted who wanted to figure out what it would be like to be in someone else's shoes.

So um yeah. That's about it.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Dannichu said:


> If Pokemon were real the world would be magical and brilliant )<


you forgot scary, like everyone's been saying, pokemon can do a lot more damage than real animals to civilization. those who live by lakes that have gyarados will live in fear


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

I think everyone's also been forgetting about togetic and chansey etc that are pretty much _champions _of joy. And that there at least four benevolent legendary pokemon.


----------



## Ymedron (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

My views:
-There would be pokemon that have been bred and domesticated for centuries (ponyta-line, growlithe-line, skitty-line and miltank come to mind). For example, pet growlithe would have minuscule glands for creating fire.
-Trainers would be +30 years old, have studied animal-training for years and have raised their first pokemon from birth.
 *if wild pokemon prove too dangerous to catch, trainers would just breed all of their pokemon.
-Pokemon league would be a center of betting.
-There would be limitations on who can own pokemon, and which pokemon can be owned. (Only military could have gyarados in their possession, for example. Compare to laws concerning weapons.)

Theological questions, ('The Legendary Dilemma')
-Are legendaries literal gods which should be revered?
-Could they breed, and does that mean that they are just like other pokemon?
-Where have they come from?
-Did Arceus create the world?
-Did pokemon evolve or were they created by Mew? (Compare to Evolution theory vs Creationism)
-What are humans?
 *are humans pokemon too? (the ??? type perhaps)
  ~Proof: Some people are psychic, (depending on continuity) people can withstand some attacks of the pokemon (for example being burnt by a firepokemon or electrocuted by electric pokemon- this applies only if we accept the anime's views)
  ~Opposing views: humans can't readily learn any attacks, pokeballs won't (?) work on them (who knows really, that would also have to be considered- if they work, that means that humans and pokemon share a feature. Maybe pokemon have evolved from a different niche of bacteria, and therefore form a whole new branch)
 *If humans are pokemon too, would romantic relationship with 'humanshape' pokemon be considered acceptable?
-Would training pokemon be considered an insult to the legendary gods, because they are practically 'enslaved'?
-What if someone manages to catch a legendary?


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

People would probably idolize Gym leaders, Elite Four members, League Champions, Frontier Brains and any other well-known trainers. There'd be merchandise of the well-known trainers, and children would probably be given toys of Pokémon to play with.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

don't forget the "guard dog" type pokemon. though i don't really know of many that would fit the bill entirely. this is just for the domesticated kind of pokemon


----------



## Togetic (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Something like this.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Battling would be illegal outright. Pokemon rights and stuff. therefore nothing would be different. Just a new set of animals to eat, domesticate, hunt and model toys after.


----------



## wyoming789 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

I think that people would learn to speak pokemon languages.  Like i know that the pokedex says something about a Jynx language.  Also, I think that, like what Eeveelution said, less advanced place where food is scarce would most likely eat pokemon?  (Torchic=precooked KFC?)  Pokemon like Machamp and Alakazam would be employed, too.  Pokemon would actually revolt over humans for world dominence!  That'd be funny!


----------



## Ymedron (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

If pokemon battling was illegal, it would go underground and be the focus of criminal betting. >: D!
(What about the thing of 'pokemon want to battle'? Isn't preventing them also violating their rights?)


----------



## Mew14 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

I would probably have my favorite Pokemon  with me all the time and never in it's pokeball.


----------



## Arcanine (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

In my point of view, the most "cataclysmic" views of this question would apply if Pokémon were introduced in our timeframe. Our society is largely based of the superiority of Man over Animal, and almost Man over Nature. Society sees itself as ruler of the world and beyond, and Pokémon would fill the roles of current animals only with greater efficiency/danger.

However, suppose that Pokémon had existed all along. Humans would have seen them as the superior beings since the start of their existence. Pokémon would keep watch on humans to assure the inventions of the latter wouldn't interfere with the survival of the former. As they advanced to civilization, Pokémon would always be present, and even during experiments (from the Renaissance to the equivalent of ours "nowadays") cientists would remember that they were experimenting with (at least, if not more) equivalents of human beings. That, I believe, would lead to a balanced mix of the real world and what you see in the anime or games.


----------



## My-Chikorita (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

If Pokémon suddenly became real in this world, chaos.

But if they existed all along, they'd have time to form Pokémon Training and everything else you see in the series. In the 8th movie, there was a war using Pokémon, and that happened in the past. In the present Pokémon World, you don't see that (unless the evil teams count, but ten year olds can beat them ;) ).


----------



## Celebi96 (May 24, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

If Pokemon were real it would be the apocalypse.

Even though I love the Pokemon Dusknoir if it was real and you saw it then your about to die.


----------



## Tailsy (May 24, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

MAGICAL AND BRILLIANT


----------



## Blue Aura (May 24, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Heaven...(cue angelic music)


----------



## Thorne (May 24, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

You people are too negatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive.

Jessie said it just like it is, and I will quote her for truth.


Jessie said:


> MAGICAL AND BRILLIANT


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 24, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

what if you had a homosexual pokemon? It's never happened in the anime or the games, but for the longest time we thought that the homosexual people were mentally disturbed. What would happen to your dear, queer Golem, or Rapidash? You would be shunned by the other trainers because your Gallade just happens to like being romantically involved with other Gallades. Also, what would people say if you let your male Kirlia evolve into Gardevoir? Give that a thought.

But other than that, it would probaly be *Magical and Brilliant!*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 24, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

*MORE LIKE BRILLIANT AND MAGICAL* amiright

And also there would be world peace because the only things people can fight with are BIG ANGRY DESTRUCTOMONSTURS who will only fight if they want to.


----------



## kyogre77 (May 26, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

if pokemon were real id get all my badges, put them on ebad, and sell them for a heck price. 8D


----------



## ... (May 26, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Pokephilia would be more widely accepted.


----------



## Ferasquilee (May 26, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Of course, nothing bad could come from that. RIGHT GUYS?

You're ruining kids' dreams all over the world. XD

Or something like that.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 26, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

well if pokemon was real, i'd not have to sit through school, cuz im 4 years over the "legal" pokemon journey start age. 

and the iraq/afghanistan war would be long over.


----------



## Murkrow (May 26, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Ryubane said:


> Pokephilia would be more widely accepted.


It'd probably only be as accepted as zoophilia is in real life.


----------



## ... (May 27, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Yeah, I suppose. There'd also be no need for strip clubs if said zoophilia was in effect.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

It would be a happy world!  Okay, maybe sometimes.  Okay, probably not.  Okay, real life Pokemon are probably a very bad idea.  I'm allergic to Pikachus, and I'm pretty sure Ash Ketchum wannabies will be all over the place.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



SonicNintendo said:


> well if pokemon was real, i'd not have to sit through school, cuz im 4 years over the "legal" pokemon journey start age.


Same here. I would probably be the champion by now anyway. :P


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Some pokemon would be downright horrifying to encounter in real life. Imagine... walking down a dark city street at night and being assaulted by a Mr Mime. *shudders*
Also, trips to the wilderness would practically be suicide. And the legendaries would be totally badass.
I imagine legendaries would actually be sort of like cryptids. If some lucky bastard did manage to snare one, he'd probably go mad with power and eventually be murdered by his own pokemon when it got fed up with him.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

It'd be awesome if they were real.I actually have a bag that looks like the Hoenn's trainers bag XD I didnt know what Pokemon was when I got it :v


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

PETA would go apeshit.


----------



## Green (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

i would rule the world with an electric- and flying-type fist.


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

That... would... be... awesome! i could finally have a pet furret, pachirisu, and swinub! and i could be safe because OMG monsters hiding in your room could be real! (no! not haunter! dont eat my soul! PACHIRISU TO THE RESCUE!!!)


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

It would be good because Iraq would be like "YOU WILL NEVAR BEAT US!"

And then Charizard squad flies in, leaving the base in ruins.

Bad things: Robberies aided/done by Pokémon, more pollution, less work for Mimers. And this, just imagine an ad for a terrorist squad

"SCUICIDE BOMBINGS! NOW WITHOUT THE SCUICIDE!
Join now to get your free "Scuicide without the scuicide" Bomb Kit!!!"

The Electrodes...them evil, evil electrodes...


----------



## Green (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

what the _hell_ is scuicide?


----------



## Barubu (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Serial Killers+ about any Pokémon= DEATH!

'nuff said


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

Well, there will be no more oil spills and energy crises...


----------



## Thorne (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Pichu Chris said:


> more pollution


There would be no need for cars because we could fly all over the place, and there are Pokémon that EAT waste so I have no clue where you're going with this.


And you're all wrong and the world would be magical.


----------



## Enkoe (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Male Gardevoir said:


> There would be no need for cars because we could fly all over the place, and there are Pokémon that EAT waste so I have no clue where you're going with this.


This. This. This. Shaymin clean up the Enviroment. Some Pokemon eat waste. Pidgeot and Staraptor will be the next generation of Car, all the Porygon(2/-Z) will solve our maths for us, no more Cats - we'll have Skitty and Delcatty instead, Houndoor and Growlithe instead of dogs.

And all of this means... NO MORE GLOBAL WARMING! The world will be safe until the sun explodes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

skitty and delcatty have abilities that basically enforce cat proximity.


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Enkoe said:


> no more Cats - we'll have Skitty and Delcatty instead, Houndoor and Growlithe instead of dogs.


Don't dogs and cats exist in the Pokemon world, though? I remember in one episode of the original season(with Erica and her gym, I think), Ash's Bulbasaur is drawn to a Gloom's sweet scent. Misty describes it as like when a cat is drawn to catnip, exact words. The domestic animal would have to exist for her to have knowledge about it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



NightDaemon said:


> Don't dogs and cats exist in the Pokemon world, though? I remember in one episode of the original season(with Erica and her gym, I think), Ash's Bulbasaur is drawn to a Gloom's sweet scent. Misty describes it as like when a cat is drawn to catnip, exact words. The domestic animal would have to exist for her to have knowledge about it.


I think "Cat" is just a general term for any kind of cat pokemon.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Enkoe said:


> This. This. This. Shaymin clean up the Enviroment. Some Pokemon eat waste. Pidgeot and Staraptor will be the next generation of Car, all the Porygon(2/-Z) will solve our maths for us, no more Cats - we'll have Skitty and Delcatty instead, Houndoor and Growlithe instead of dogs.
> 
> And all of this means... NO MORE GLOBAL WARMING! The world will be safe until the sun explodes.


You make Meowth cry.

Also, correction, the Sun will expand before exploding, enveloping Earth and most other planets inside of it, so we'll be vaporized first.


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



Zangviper said:


> I think "Cat" is just a general term for any kind of cat pokemon.


But they would still have to have general knowledge of what a cat was to describe a Pokemon. But that just makes me think that cats and dogs evolved into different species of Pokemon over a period of time.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

maybe there was once a pokémon named 'cat' which then branched off. meh, pokéscience makes kittens cry.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*



> The domestic animal would have to exist for her to have knowledge about it.


Remember in those episodes where they were eating hamburgers, or when they are ever in a submarine, there are just normal fish outside?  Either they eat Miltank (NOOOO!), or there are regular animals.  Or at least pokemon they hide from the kids so they don't know they are eating pokemon.


----------



## @lex (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

I always say we don't take the anime too seriously. It's not perfect. It's made by people for people, and needs to be general so people can follow along.

Now, there's the problem of real animals mentioned in the PokéDex in-game... Although I guess it only happened in the Kanto games?


----------



## Green (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: If Pokémon were Real*

tbh i always figured like after the apocalypse, animals and most of the human population was killed off, then pokemon took their place...? like arceus could have had it all in plan and arceus was the real god?


----------

